# New Tarpon Heads



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

_*TARPON HEADS*_
_* In Stock at Hook Spit 1 OZ, 2 OZ and 3 OZ Chart, Orange and Lead

*_​


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nice.... very nice.... I'll take a bucket of them... See you soon.


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Scott, what size jig heads to you prefer? I have always used baits but tired of the hassle. Looking to go to all artificial this year. How did you rig these jigs? I'm ordering some as well from you Hookspit1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

hookguy said:


> Scott, what size jig heads to you prefer? I have always used baits but tired of the hassle. Looking to go to all artificial this year. How did you rig these jigs? I'm ordering some as well from you Hookspit1!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is quite a bit of information on all this in the members' sections on my pages. I'm not going to take the time to re-post all that here but you can go there and find what you need.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Thnx Scott


----------

